# Depressed Husband



## Faith2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

After months of my husband blaming the marriage for his unhappiness, he finally went on Prozac. He was like a new man. He was talking about canceling the divorce proceedings and it was like living with a new person. Then, he slowly decreased the meds (claimed they were giving him insomnia) and now, he is off the meds and going full speed ahead with the divorce. I had him in counseling but now he is refusing to go. Any ideas??? The only one I can think of is the tough love approach and keeping my distance so that he can't blame me for being sad anymore.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Faith2011 said:


> He was talking about canceling the divorce proceedings and it was like living with a new person. Then, he slowly decreased the meds (claimed they were giving him insomnia) and now, he is off the meds and going full speed ahead with the divorce.


That must be hard since you know there is a solution. I think the tough love is the best approach even though its really hard. This has got to be taking a real toll on you emotionally.


----------



## Lorraine M (Apr 26, 2011)

When my husband started with insomnia they put him on Ambien. Mental health stinks for the caregiver. If you can survive financially, and can hang in there, go for the tough love after one more talk with the therapist to see if all options have been exhausted. There is more to come if you stay at this point. Perhaps your state will allow you to contest the divorce with mandatory counseling as some states do if you decide you still have enough love left and it's not just dependence of fear of being alone. Then you have some time to see if he will get back on the meds, but please step back and see how you would advise someone else in this situation and remember, you have to take care of yourself in every way if you want to be there for your husband or ex-husband and especially if you have children. Maybe suggest a separation but not divorce to allow him space? Good luck, please keep us posted..I feel your pain.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I read today of a study that correlates SSRIs and NSAIDs (aspirin, ibuprofen) with decreased efficacy of SSRI's. So - - there appears to be some indication that regular use of OTC some pain meds DECREASES the working of some antidepressants. 

FYI all SSRIs and SNRIs work a little differently from one another.


----------



## Lorraine M (Apr 26, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I read today of a study that correlates SSRIs and NSAIDs (aspirin, ibuprofen) with decreased efficacy of SSRI's. So - - there appears to be some indication that regular use of OTC some pain meds DECREASES the working of some antidepressants.
> 
> FYI all SSRIs and SNRIs work a little differently from one another.


Do you have any links on that? My husband was suffering back spasms, assumed by docs that it was symptomatic of anxiety but he's been taking OTC motrin, etc along with Aciphex prescription acid relief. He was told it was all ok by doc and pharmacist but you brought up a good point and at this point I don't want anything to interfer with the meds getting to their peak. Thank you. PS How does Celexa work compared to other meds of a similar class? You commented on my post and I'm wondering if there was a reason Celexa was chosen, from your viewpoint, or was it the most recent drug rep sample available? Again, just from your experience, I understand you aren't an expert and don't mean to pressure you but sometimes people who have or deal with any health issue have a deeper knowledge than even some docs. Thanks again.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Popular Painkillers Can Impair Antidepressants' Effectiveness

WFAE 90.7 FM

Popular Painkillers Can Impair Antidepressants' Effectiveness | WBUR & NPR

Also there's a documented history of upper GI bleeding risk when combining NSAIDs and SSRIs if you're prone to that. It's a risk factor not a hard and fast rule. 

Celexa is used off label specifically to treat PMDD, OCD and ADHD and few other more mysterious things. This is fairly unique for that compound. No one really knows why other than all SSRIs treat different receptors in the brain. One of the reputed advantages of Celexa and all other brands of Citalopram is that it has fewer drug interactions. The exception to this is combinations with all natural depression cures like St. John's Wort. These combinations are ALWAYS dangerous, even lethal. 

In any case Celexa is just one option. Either it works or it doesn't. And like many SSRIs it can work and then poop out one day and stop working. Then you have to switch to something else. If it doesn't work at first, after a month, it isn't going to, most likely. Time to swap it. I used it for a while then a generic version Citalopram then it stopped working and I switched to paroxetine. 
Then that stopped working (and it causes weight gain and suicidal ideation) and its on to sertraline which doesn't address my BP-1/2 so then we add something else and on it goes. 

Other treatment resistant forms of depression still employ Tricyclics, Tetracyclics and MAOIs, all of which can be quite dangerous and have some remarkable side effects. 

And I can't stress this enough. Don't ever ever ever ever simply stop taking any SSRI/SNRI cold. Withdrawal symptoms are very harsh as in cluster headaches, lethargy, nausea, ringing in ears, migraine and the proverbial 'brain-zap' which is exactly like getting an electric shock in the face or neck or eye.


----------



## Lorraine M (Apr 26, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Popular Painkillers Can Impair Antidepressants' Effectiveness
> 
> WFAE 90.7 FM
> 
> ...


Thanks, good luck to you. I'm open for any and all information to educate myself on this and help our family in everyway possible. I thought at 50, my husbands age, it would be all about diet and exercise, maybe I didn't want to see the forest for the trees over the past years but now I want to gather every piece of info so I know what the doc is talking about and be proactive rather than reactive to changes in hubby's mental state and show my child that we may not be experts but we can educate ourselves while still leaving the actual medical decisions to the professionals. Seeing your post made me realize why our marriage counselor, who is now my individual therapist said this wasn't going to be easy or quick.


----------

